# Have you ever stared at someone because you just found them so attractive?



## aziajs (Sep 28, 2007)

I was on the bus today and this girl was on there who I could not for the life of me stop staring at.  I probably looked crazy.  I just thought she was so pretty!  Then I looked at my reflection in the bus window and then back at her because I was just astonished by how pretty she was.  She was dressed in this cute graphic tee with jeans and stiletto mary janes.  I could not take my eyes off of her.


----------



## MRS. OPTIMUS (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, I've done it and I felt bad. There was a girl in one of my college classes and she was flawless from head to toe everyday and I would just stare at her. It was crazy!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't mean to sound corny, but I stare at my hubby.  He so freaking attractive in my eyes.  I can't stop staring.  Even though I have been with him for over two decades, I still stare at him constantly.  I think that I find him even more attractive as he ages.  

My gay neighbor keeps giving him small gifts when his boyfriend and I are not around.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I know he has the hots for my hubby.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back off, you bad old man.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This man is mine.


----------



## Jot (Sep 28, 2007)

i stare at people all the time, i'm really bad for it. Not just because they are attractive but if they look cool or have great hair/ makeup then i'll be studying it.


----------



## liv (Sep 28, 2007)

Guilty!  I do this all the time, and they don't have to be "ridiculously good-looking," either, although that's always appreciated.  =]


----------



## oddinary (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes. I know this girl at school that seems flawless at every point. Her hair is always fixed nicely, she has amazing taste in clothes and an extremely beautiful face. I hear a lot of people say she cakes on her foundation, it's way too thick, etc, but I've seen her in real life and it's not THAT bad! Her skin seems to be in tip top condition everyday, I just wonder how there are people that can manage to be so "perfect" all the time.

I feel guilty when I stare, so as soon as they look my way, I look away. I feel so stalker-ish to do that sometimes!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 28, 2007)

sometimes I do. But sometimes I don't even think the person is drop dead gorgeous, or even extremely pretty, I just stare. sometimes its for their attractive-ness, or their clothes, or sometimes I just do it.

i'm discreet though.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh I am a starer myself lol. I mostly stare at girls tho because if I liketheir style then I want to mimic it myself.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 28, 2007)

*I just love to look at pretty girls!

My sister and I were at Six Flags last month, and in the Water Park dressing room, there was an Indian woman there (Asian-Indian), and she was brushing out her wet hair....my sister made a comment about how pretty her hair was (long, thick, black; like the type of hair I've always wanted).  Later that same day, she was waiting for one of her kids on a ride, and I was waiting for my sister, and I kept catching myself staring at her.  She probably thought I was some kind of weirdo! She was just so beautiful; her hair, her skin, and especially her clothing (I love how Indian women dress!).

I'm really bad for that. If I see a pretty girl (in a cafe, mall, etc.) I swear I turn my head like a man! I've tried to be a little more discreet....I'm sure it makes people uncomfortable!*


----------



## melliquor (Sep 28, 2007)

I stare as well but not just pretty women or men.  I will stare when I see clothing, makeup, a bag, or shoes that I really like.  I will look at it to see where it is from or what they have used on their face that day.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*I just love to look at pretty girls!

My sister and I were at Six Flags last month, and in the Water Park dressing room, there was an Indian woman there (Asian-Indian), and she was brushing out her wet hair....my sister made a comment about how pretty her hair was (long, thick, black; like the type of hair I've always wanted).  Later that same day, she was waiting for one of her kids on a ride, and I was waiting for my sister, and I kept catching myself staring at her.  She probably thought I was some kind of weirdo! She was just so beautiful; her hair, her skin, and especially her clothing (I love how Indian women dress!).

I'm really bad for that. If I see a pretty girl (in a cafe, mall, etc.) I swear I turn my head like a man! I've tried to be a little more discreet....I'm sure it makes people uncomfortable!*_

 
LOL...there was a girl the other day who was indian, I think, and I found myself staring for the same reasons.  Her skin, her hair, her features and her clothes and jewelry were all so pretty.  I think Indian women are some of the most gorgeous in the world!


----------



## nunu (Sep 28, 2007)

if i see agirl who i think is dressed in a style i love or has nice hair and pretty make up i stare!!! i cant take my eyes of stylish attractive girls!! i don't think i even stare at guys the way i stare at girls. some are soo gorgeous and know how to compliment their features! 
i HAVE to stare at girls with long hair because i want long hair myself!
so yeah, i stare a lot and get embarased if i'm caught staring!


----------



## aziza (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_ I think Indian women are some of the most gorgeous in the world!_

 
I thought I was the only one!!! They are stunning. Whenever faifai posts a FOTD I faint


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 28, 2007)

There's a girl at the starbucks I go to who is just so naturally pretty and has such great skin I can't HELP but look at her.

And I wear sunglasses. All the time. I'm ninja that way. 8)


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 28, 2007)

There are lots of models jobbing where I live, some of them are sickeningly beautiful and you cant help but stare!


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 28, 2007)

About two years ago my friend and I were walking around in downtown Calgary, and we walked past this guy who was shirtless and using a leaf blower to clean off the street. He was literally the most gorgeous man I have ever seen... We flat out stared, and then turned around and walked backwards away from him. I still can`t comprehend how someone that amazing looking can exist. My boyfriend is incredibly hot, and I stare at him a lot, but this man was... crafted by the gods or something. My friend and I reminisce sometimes. Oh leaf blower man.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 28, 2007)

All the time... Sometimes im even kind of flirty and would blatantly stare at a hot guy. With girls I sometimes catch myself looking too, but from a i want to look like that perspective


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, I have and it's embarrassing when they notice.  But its not only when they are attractive, it’s their style (hair, clothes, makeup, etc).  

I'm ashamed to admit that I sometimes stare when they are incredibly tacky or really odd (not if they have lost or limb, are a burn victim, deformed, crippled). Let me try to explain……for instance there is this young man I’ve seen twice that looks like a leprechaun, oddly really cute (not only his look, and yes he has pointy ears, but his clothes), a woman in her 60’s with long blonde hair (past her butt), wearing leggings, a low cut tight stretch top and she obviously had a boob job (huge & sitting right under her chin), she looks like a senior stripper.


----------



## LaChinita (Sep 28, 2007)

Yup!  I stare at girls who are attractive, have good fashion sense, perfect makeup, or gorgeous hair.  I don't mean to sound like a perv, but I kinda take a mental picture of her in my head so I can copy the look later.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If they do catch me, I just smile to cover it up.  Haha.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_About two years ago my friend and I were walking around in downtown Calgary, and we walked past this guy who was shirtless and using a leaf blower to clean off the street. He was literally the most gorgeous man I have ever seen... We flat out stared, and then turned around and walked backwards away from him. I still can`t comprehend how someone that amazing looking can exist. My boyfriend is incredibly hot, and I stare at him a lot, but this man was... crafted by the gods or something. My friend and I reminisce sometimes. Oh leaf blower man._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_There's a girl at the starbucks I go to who is just so naturally pretty and has such great skin I can't HELP but look at her.

And I wear sunglasses. All the time. I'm ninja that way. 8)_

 

hahaha I'm dying over here at you guys. LOL @ "oh leaf blower man" and the ninja comment. You guys are just hilarious.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_And I wear sunglasses. All the time. I'm ninja that way. 8)_

 







I'ma starer.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in Calgary! I wonder if leaf blower man is still around somewhere! *heads downtown*

I admit I'm a starer. Sometimes I don't even notice that I'm doing it. But I have gotten some good make-up inspiration haha.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 28, 2007)

No, if leaf blower man was still hanging around Calgary he would have been gang banged by now. The only reason we didn't is because we were too young and didn't think of it. He was just that hot.

Oh and I stare at other people too... I realized I got so carried away with my story I forgot to mention that it wasn't just a one time thing. I've never actually turned around and stared as I walked away though... Just that one time.


----------



## Briar (Sep 29, 2007)

I love people watching, and catch myself staring at interesting looking people all the time, and I find beauty in almost everyone.  I think I'm just old enough, and just eccentric enough to get away with randomly staring at, and chatting to perfect strangers.  I also live in a friendly city where people's personal barriers aren't as strong as someplace like NYC.  I'd just die if I had to keep my eyes to myself all the time.  

I truly find faces facinating and always wish I had the enviable talent of being able to pick up a pencil and just capture a face with a few strokes because there are some faces my fingers itch to draw.


----------



## Wenzdai (Sep 29, 2007)

hum.. yeah.. there was a boy i saw at the ren faire like 5 years ago..and to this day i still wonder about him...


----------



## faifai (Sep 29, 2007)

I stare too, and noticed I stare at women a lot more than men. There's so much to be inspired by!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 29, 2007)

i do it lol, there's a ctue guy in my class and he looks so similar to the young Axl Rose but brunette (and i think young Axl Rose is hot!)

I had sort of stared at girls because I'm envious of their figure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my last one was actually a woman who had really gorgeous hair, it was really long and was the way i wanted my hair


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 29, 2007)

LOL i do this too
ahh.
i usually stare at someone with really pretty hair or makeup or style in general.
or if its just a raelly hot guy! hahaha.


----------



## little teaser (Sep 29, 2007)

yep im a starer  too, im always checking out hair, makeup and clothes and im not shy i will even compliment.


----------



## alien21xx (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_All the time... Sometimes im even kind of flirty and would blatantly stare at a hot guy. With girls I sometimes catch myself looking too, but from a i want to look like that perspective_

 
I did this a few years ago with this model guy I met through my sister's job. He was just that hot and I couldn't help staring at how smooth his skin was. I got totally speechless when he talked to me back then!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That said, I do stare at people a lot, pretty people or well-dressed people. But sometimes, I have this annoying habit of just sitting in the mall to people-watch and make fun of what they're wearing (I know, I'm really mean!) It's just this random pastime that we have in common in our family.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 30, 2007)

I stare at/study people all of the time.  I developed this habit whilst living/traveling overseas.  Trying to study the "locals".  

I am pretty good at being discrete about my staring.  I have made it a science.  Sunglasses, cell phones and reading material all really make good for good concealment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love to watch, study, and appreciate someones style/look/personality.  Sometimes it is just interesting to watch people interact with each other.  It can be the so entertaining when you really just pay attention to what is going on around you.  So often we go on "auto pilot" and block out it all out.  

Don't get me wrong, some people really need to be blocked out though, like the annoying twat at the gym who talks on his bluetooth phone headset whilst working out by himself at the gym (the whole time gazing longingly at his own biceps as he lifts weights).

DH and I always point out interesting people we spot.  We love to eavesdrop on people's conversations in restaurants too.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 30, 2007)

i look at people alot...i always try not to stare though. the girl i work with told me i need to get me some sunglasses so i can put them on if i want to stare or check someone out that way they won't be uncomfortable because they won't know i'm looking at them.


----------



## tabou82 (Oct 29, 2007)

I do find myself staring at people that are beautiful. Mostly, I love to look at people who are not beautiful by conventional standards but the way their features align, they are ridicously gorgeous. My ex's girlfriend is very gorgeous (some might differ) and I had plenty of time to study old pics of her (lol)! Weird, huh? I never thought it strange that I did this but some people are terrible offended so if we catch eyes, most times I'll give them a compliment! At times, I really wish that I could draw because there are so many beautiful faces that deserve to be sketched! 

I can only attribute my actions to the fact that I was the only child for years and I learned to watch people religiously since I didn't have anyone to play with ;-( !!!


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm definitely guilty of this!!! Lol!!! I remember sooooo clearly ...sitting getting my nails done and this super fit and pretty girl came in and i was just like :O hehe


----------



## ndn-ista (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...there was a girl the other day who was indian, I think, and I found myself staring for the same reasons. Her skin, her hair, her features and her clothes and jewelry were all so pretty. I think Indian women are some of the most gorgeous in the world!_

 

Aww thanks. I'm indian, so I def take that as a compliment! I think every girl is beautiful in their own way. 

I always look at girls's eye lashes. When a girl has beautiful, thick, long natural eyelashes, I cannot stop starring!


----------



## luvsic (Oct 31, 2007)

I thought I was the only one who did this. Yep, I stare at attractive girls and boys...usually girls when they have (like everyone else has said ) really good hair, makeup or style. And I feel like a TOTAL stalker when they look back at you. haha I just look away really quickly and walk super fast....

I saw this girl yesterday and I swear she had the most perfect hair. EVER. It was seriously like barbie perfect...straight and shiney but curled at the ends. I was seriously contemplating walking up to her and asking her how she did it. But I didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Usually I stare at ridiculously hot boys too. You know, the ones who won't even look in your direction because they know they're soo hot  

Ahhh I think some people just have addictive faces/auras to them


----------



## Evey (Oct 31, 2007)

LOL! Omg I've done that before a couple of times actually. I just see some women sometimes that are so beautiful I can't stop looking at them. I think to myself, "I must look freakin psycho starin at this chick or she's gonna think I'm a lesbian." lol...I stare at my husband also...i don't notice it most of the time but, he'll look at me and be like, "what?"...then i realize i'm staring at him..I try to play it off but i bet he thinks i'm crazy sometimes lol...anydo, don't feel bad I think we've all done it. It's hard not to look at someone who is attractive whether it's male or female.


----------



## lovesittxx (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank God I'm not the only one who stares at other woman hahah! I feel so creepy somtimes....I have to look away, but then I keep looking back.

The other day I was at a baby shower and there was this girl with the most perfect honey blond hair that was extremely long and just perfectly wavy...she looked like a mermaid lol. And she had the most perfect features and everything. But I felt pretty weird sitting there staring at her...


----------



## cypriotdiva (Nov 6, 2007)

I too stare but not obviously.and I also have a girl in my school who is naturally very pretty and has smooth flawless skin and great long hair.shes a llitle bit short but her face is extremely cute and pretty.I catch her sometimes staring at me too and its weird...anyways sometimes when others have a very odd or ugly faceor if they are burnt e.t.c I stare even more.its not becouse I'm mean but i kinda feel a lil bad for them..


----------



## messhead (Nov 9, 2007)

I am so the worst at this!!! I stare at everyone!!! I stare at people who look good, and look at girls jeans just to see what kind they are ( I am a self-proclaimed make-up AND jeans whore!!!), I stare at some people and think 'What the hell are they thinking!', I just stare at everybody. I sound like such a weirdo!


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 9, 2007)

When I see someone reallllly pretty/hot, yea I stare......and then I get jealous. LOL 
but when i catch ppl staring at me, i sumhow can't help but to turn cold bitch and go "wtf u staring at?!!!" in my head. haha

I think I react like that b/c I often see old men give dutty perverted stares all the time at young girls (mainly older chinese men, cuz i got so many in my area and b/c chinese men from older generations were deprived of sex(uality) in China)...and it PISSES and grosssses me out BAD!! so that's why i kinda have this hatred towards starers. lol that's why i feel bad when i DO stare. yes....i dunno what to do with myself LOL
and coincidently, there was this documentary on TV tonite, that was called "China's Sexual Revolution". Title's pretty self explanatory, and it talked about how sex and sexuality is becoming more and more popular in China, and that the reason why it's so popular now is b/c sexuality was repressed back then. so now there's this all of a sudden burst of sex there. They even showed clips of a lingerie fashion show and there were sooo many men there as old as my DAD, staring down those young girls wearing overly sexy undies...and it juss grossed me out. *shivers*

did i go off topic? looooooool my bad. but those horny old men in the documentary DID stare a lot. so i'm not toooo off topic. haha


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, I people-watch especially when I was in Italy. I look at someone and then I sort of blank out and don't realize it I'm staring. It gets me into awkward situations...


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 11, 2007)

haha omg yes I stare, behind my sunglasses though to not make it obvious! I've seen some absolutly drop dead gorgeous girls and some HOT guys! heheh but Im married, so I try not to.


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I don't mean to sound corny, but I stare at my hubby. He so freaking attractive in my eyes. I can't stop staring. Even though I have been with him for over two decades, I still stare at him constantly. I think that I find him even more attractive as he ages. 

My gay neighbor keeps giving him small gifts when his boyfriend and I are not around.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know he has the hots for my hubby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back off, you bad old man. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This man is mine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lucky you! That is so wonderful!


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 12, 2007)

Men,women,dogs,cats,babies....its not a sexual attraction, its a certain beauty.  I am the same way in art museums or produce stands.


----------



## marreyes38 (Nov 12, 2007)

I DO IT ALL THE TIME...lol i've tried to be discreet but its hard sometimes, epecially considering i've never seen myself as being attractive so when i see a girl that i think is attractive i cant stop but stare even if it makes me feel bad cause i wish i was as pretty as her...=[


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm with Faifai, I find I stare at women more than men. I just find that there are more drop-dead gorgeous women then men. I had a total girl crush on this red head in my cooking class - she was my partner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I thought she was so naturally beautiful...big blue eyes, freckles, she had a great body too...Gawd I sound like such a perv! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The last time I was staring complete with open jaw over a guy was when this young man in his early 20s came to pick up a package from my work place. He was of mixed-race, I believe he was Asian and Caucasian, he was tall and man, like a roman sculpture. I did a double take and I even said out loud "Who is THAT?!" and believe me, that kind of reaction from me is very rare!


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 14, 2007)

I do, but then I just feel vain because I'm just looking in the mirror.

HAW!


----------



## cno64 (Jul 23, 2008)

I can relate.
Although I'm straight, I do enjoy looking at a beautiful woman, much in the same way that I like to look at a flower.
It's not *quite* the same, of course.
I "study" the woman, trying to figure out what she does to look so good, so I can try it, too!


----------



## Nox (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes.  I stare at people all the time (on the sly though, not all slack jawed or anything), usually women though, because they're better looking.  I have no shame, I know.  But I have always been fascinated with beautiful things.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Jul 23, 2008)

Haha, yeah. There was this guy who use to go to my school (he graduated this year). He was so gorgeous and I'd just discreetly stare at him all the time . I'm going to miss seeing him :[.


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jul 23, 2008)

Yup. This guy came into the store where I work once and when I saw him I was seriously like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he was that gorgeous. He looked like a cross between Paul Walker and Halle Barry lol.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 23, 2008)

I am most definitely a starer of both sexes.  I can't help myself.  But I am glad that I live in Florida and wear shades most of the time so people don't catch on to me and think I'm some kind of weirdo.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 23, 2008)

guilty as charged! 

women would have to be one of gods most captivating creatures that walk this earth! the beauty of it is that we are all different and have our very own attributes, sure we may find some drop dead gorgeous but then we may find some to be ugly betty's... but beauty is in the eye of the beholder... 

but i have stoped and stared many of times and point them out to my man... them mumble to myself.....damn b#@^h ...great shoes.....perfect lips bla bla bla bla bla.....

drop dead gorgeous guys seem really hard to spot these days, maybe it is because i already have one,lol


----------



## aziajs (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BarrelOfDonkeys* 

 
_Yup. This guy came into the store where I work once and when I saw him I was seriously like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he was that gorgeous. He looked like a cross between Paul Walker and Halle Barry lol._

 
LMAO!!!  That's a hell of a combination.


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 24, 2008)

i stare too. just recently i stared at one of my best friends and kept complimenting her. she has suffered from low self-esteem and a small bout with depression but on this particular night you could not tell. she was dressed in a black dress with cute hair and i was so happy. i just kept saying (mind you i was drunk out of mind) 'bitch you look good!'

on the flipside i have been the one being stared-especially in college. i don't know why i rarely dressed up and almost never wore make-up. two different girls both said i was beautiful-i have never had that happen before, it felt good.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_i stare too. just recently i stared at one of my best friends and kept complimenting her. she has suffered from low self-esteem and a small bout with depression but on this particular night you could not tell. she was dressed in a black dress with cute hair and i was so happy. i just kept saying (mind you i was drunk out of mind) 'bitch you look good!'_

 
LOL!!  That is funny.  My filter comes down when I drink too and I tend to be very "I love the world and everyone in it."


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, it's usually other women. No homo.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh. Once, when I was younger, there was this salelady at the mall who was offering me and my mom perfume and my mom flatly refused. This lady then sort of touched my shoulder and said to my mom "Beautiful daughter you have." BUT I SWEAR. SHE WAS GORGEOUS. She was tan, tall, slender, had gorgeous hair, I can't for the life of me remember what she looks like now, but she was so pretty! Exotic I suppose.

Yeah, totally stared at her.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh. Once, when I was younger, there was this salelady at the mall who was offering me and my mom perfume and my mom flatly refused. This lady then sort of touched my shoulder and said to my mom "Beautiful daughter you have." BUT I SWEAR. SHE WAS GORGEOUS. She was tan, tall, slender, had gorgeous hair, I can't for the life of me remember what she looks like now, but she was so pretty! Exotic I suppose. She was... like a mix of islander with African American or something. Glossy black hair, everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, totally stared at her.


----------

